
Hyperloop One’s next step is to test airlocks for pod entry and exit - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/02/hyperloop-ones-next-step-is-to-test-airlocks-for-pod-entry-and-exit
======
WalterSear
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncontrolled_decompression](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncontrolled_decompression)

